
Deus ex machina: former Google engineer is developing an AI god - type0
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/sep/28/artificial-intelligence-god-anthony-levandowski
======
Cheyana
"Intranet service? Check. Autonomous motorcycle? Check. Driverless car
technology? Check."

Dysfunctional ethics that led him to take property that wasn't his and make a
bundle of money with it? Check.

I guess starting a religion would be a next logical step for someone like
that.

